# Ha finito i panini



## paperino00

Hello, is it correct say "He has been finished the sandwitches" to say "Ha finito i panini" ?

Thank you!


----------



## Matrap

In che senso ha finito i panini? Li ha mangiati o non ne ha più (magari da vendere)?

Benedetto contesto...


----------



## paperino00

non ne ha più da vendere


----------



## Matrap

Allora direi: "He has run out of sandwiches."


----------



## paperino00

pensi che la mia frase è giusta?


----------



## Matrap

Direi di no: Al massimo "he finished the sandwiches." "He has been finished" è sbagliato.


----------



## You little ripper!

Matrap said:


> Direi di no: Al massimo "he finished the sandwiches." "He has been finished" è sbagliato.


That still gives me the impression that he finished eating them, Matrap. _

He has no more sandwiches/He hasn't got any more sandwiches/All his sandwiches have gone _might be a few other options, but I prefer your _He's run out of sandwiches. _


----------



## Odysseus54

Qui si direbbe anche " He is out of sandwiches "


----------



## Matrap

Charles Costante said:


> That still gives me the impression that he finished eating them, Matrap. _
> 
> He has no more sandwiches/He hasn't got any more sandwiches/All his sandwiches have gone _might be a few other options, but I prefer your _He's run out of sandwiches. _



Very well Charles, good to know.


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> Qui si direbbe anche " He is out of sandwiches "


Quite common here, too, Ody.


----------



## london calling

Ma... non sono _sandwiches_, sono _rolls_ (panini). In BE, si intende.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Ma... non sono _sandwiches_, sono _rolls_ (panini). In BE, si intende.


It's the same here. The only problem with 'rolls' is that it can also refer to the ones without a filling. I don't think a sandwich needs to consist of _slices_ of bread with a filling between them - it can consist of _pieces_ of bread. Two side of a roll would fit that definition.


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Ma... non sono _sandwiches_, sono _rolls_ (panini). In BE, si intende.



'Panino' puo' voler dire entrambe le cose.  And here they seem to prefer the expression 'dinner rolls' to the simpler 'rolls', meaning only those little round ones without a filling.  On the other hand, a sandwich can be made with rolls + filling , or with sliced bread + filling, or with a baguette, or with a muffin, or with a bagel etc. etc.  In fact, 'sandwich bread' is another name for the pre-sliced bread we call 'pane in cassetta' in Italian.

And, strangely enough, the _cognoscenti_ here now talk of 'panini' ( always plural ) as 'Italian style sandwich/sandwiches'.


----------



## You little ripper!

Odysseus54 said:


> 'Panino' puo' voler dire entrambe le cose.  And here they seem to prefer the expression 'dinner rolls' to the simpler 'rolls', meaning only those little round ones without a filling.  On the other hand, a sandwich can be made with rolls + filling , or with sliced bread + filling, or with a baguette, or with a muffin, or with a bagel etc. etc.  In fact, 'sandwich bread' is another name for the pre-sliced bread we call 'pane in cassetta' in Italian.
> 
> And, strangely enough, the _cognoscenti_ here now talk of 'panini' ( always plural ) as 'Italian style sandwich/sandwiches'.


I was editing while you were writing, Ody. 'Panini' (also in the plural) is used here, too - by the pretentious!


----------



## CPA

london calling said:


> Ma... non sono _sandwiches_, sono _rolls_ (panini). In BE, si intende.



I couldn't agree more. Can you imagine cucumber and cress in a dirty great roll?


----------



## Odysseus54

CPA said:


> I couldn't agree more. Can you imagine cucumber and cress in a dirty great roll?



Those are finger sandwiches.  

These are sandwiches : http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...a-cutting-board-focus-on-the-ham-13499383.jpg

( cfr. "Crocodile Dundee"  -  " Tha'ss no' a knoife - tha'ss a knoife "  )


----------



## CPA

Odysseus54 said:


> Those are finger sandwiches.
> 
> These are sandwiches : http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...a-cutting-board-focus-on-the-ham-13499383.jpg



You must be joking! That is a dirty great roll. This is a sandwich.


----------



## You little ripper!

CPA said:


> You must be joking! That is a dirty great roll.


They're only dirty if they were picked up off the floor before being displayed for photographing. 


> This is a sandwich.


A lot healthier looking specimen compared to what you offered before, CPA!  'Fairy food' is what I call crustless cucumber and cress sandwiches.


----------



## Bella63

london calling said:


> Ma... non sono _sandwiches_, sono _rolls_ (panini). In BE, si intende.


I couldn't agree MORE LC!!! In BE, obviously!!!  "We" would NEVER EVER call a roll, a sandwich! (ma NON c'è più religione???) And I know that even in London in bars sandwiches which are not "strictly" sandwiches actually get called "pannini" as they are adopting the Italian word which covers "a multitude of sins",
Hope I haven't repeated anyone else's comment, I'm just quickly browsing whilst watching the news with my morning coffee
Bella


----------



## london calling

I DID specify "in BE" and I see my fellow Brits all agree:  a sandwich is a _tramezzino_ and a roll is a _panino_, no ifs or buts.

Vuol dire che paperino sceglierà il termine più adatto alla clientela a cui si rivolge.


----------



## Einstein

I see that both Charles and Bella talk about pa*nn*ini. Is this common in sandwich bars? The plural, of course, is "pan(n)inis".

This fashion has come in since I've been in Italy. In GB what is now a "panini" used to be called "filled roll". They now introduce the Italian name for everything as if it hadn't existed before!
I've heard that "panino" is also said in GB for what we would call a focaccia. I don't know if this common.

I find that the Italian tramezzino tends to be the dainty type of sandwich (finger sandwiches as Odysseus says). Here I think the more serious sandwich can also be called a panino. At least in the 1970s when I first came to Italy it depended on the bar whether they gave you a roll or two slices of bread; both were called panini.


----------



## Bella63

london calling said:


> I DID specify "in BE" and I see my fellow Brits all agree:  a sandwich is a _tramezzino_ and a roll is a _panino_, no ifs or buts.
> 
> Vuol dire che paperino sceglierà il termine più adatto alla clientela a cui si rivolge.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> I DID specify "in BE" and I see my fellow Brits all agree:  a sandwich is a _tramezzino_ and a roll is a _panino_, no ifs *or buts*.
> 
> Vuol dire che paperino sceglierà il termine più adatto alla clientela a cui si rivolge.


Not even *but*tie*s*? 



Einstein said:


> I see that both Charles and Bella talk about pa*nn*ini. Is this common in sandwich bars? The plural, of course, is "pan(n)inis".


That was a typo Einstein. I must have been  thinking of how they pronounce it (it sounds more like a double 'n').  

According to Wikipedia: 
_In the USA, UK and Canada, the term "panini" refers to any pressed and  toasted sandwich ('toastie'); there is widespread availability and use  of sandwich presses, often known as "panini presses" or "toasted  sandwich makers"._ It's not in use here to describe a toasted sandwich, as far as I know.

What about a _roll sandwich_?


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> Not even *but*tie*s*? Typically northern British. I see why you said it here, but is it said in Australia too?
> 
> That was a typo Einstein. I must have been  thinking of how they pronounce it (it sounds more like a double 'n'). Oh well, everything's possible!
> 
> What about a _roll sandwich_? Sounds like a compromise...


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> Not even *but*tie*s*? Typically northern British. I see why you said it here, but is it said in Australia too?


We know what they are, Einstein, but I wouldn't say that it's 'used' here except as a joke (always a 'chip butty' and said with a northern English accent ).


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> We know what they are, Einstein, but I wouldn't say that it's 'used' here except as a joke (always a 'chip butty' and said with a northern English accent ).


Ditto!


----------



## Odysseus54

Einstein said:


> I find that the Italian tramezzino tends to be the dainty type of sandwich (finger sandwiches as Odysseus says). Here I think the more serious sandwich can also be called a panino. At least in the 1970s when I first came to Italy it depended on the bar whether they gave you a roll or two slices of bread; both were called panini.



Yeah, the 'tramezzino' is made with 'pane in cassetta' ( sandwich bread ) and it is generally filled with something light - it's a light snack.  A 'panino' is a meant to be a portable meal or part of it, and it's made with any kind of bread that may lend itself to the purpose, from the Northern 'michetta' to the 'pugliese', and filled with anything you may have, from affettato to cotoletta to a slice of cotechino and crauti etc.


----------



## sound shift

"He's sold out of rolls*"

* or whatever you want to call them


----------



## Bella63

Einstein said:


> I see that both Charles and Bella talk about pa*nn*ini. Is this common in sandwich bars? The plural, of course, is "pan(n)inis".
> 
> This fashion has come in since I've been in Italy. In GB what is now a "panini" used to be called "filled roll". They now introduce the Italian name for everything as if it hadn't existed before!
> I've heard that "panino" is also said in GB for what we would call a focaccia. I don't know if this common.
> 
> I find that the Italian tramezzino tends to be the dainty type of sandwich (finger sandwiches as Odysseus says). Here I think the more serious sandwich can also be called a panino. At least in the 1970s when I first came to Italy it depended on the bar whether they gave you a roll or two slices of bread; both were called panini.



Einstein,
I'd love to say that it was a typing error, and in a way it is really, but after 30 years I still make those mistakes so common for a lot of English mother tongue in writing (and speaking) 
Bella


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Bella.
Vedo che anche gli inglesi hanno preso l'abitudine di usare la parola italiana, anche se scritta con due "enne" (scivono ancora "osso bucco"?) 
I francesi da qualche anno usano anche loro la parola "panini" /pani'ni/ tanto al singolare quanto al plurale (si tratta di quella che noi chiameremmo "panino alla piastra", fatto con il pane di tipo "ciabatta", e ripieno di prosciuto crudo, o cotto, o formaggio, ecc.).

@ Paperino. Penso che la frase sia rivolta a qualcuno che sa cosa si intende dalle tue parti con "panini", e allora direi "They've run out of "panini".

GS


----------



## london calling

Giorgio, il plurale di _panino_ in inglese è _paninos_ ( ma ho visto anche "paninis": D).


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> ( ma ho visto anche "paninis": D).


Of course, seeing that the singular is "panini". It's like "zucchinis".


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Of course, seeing that the singular is "panini". It's like "zucchinis".


The singular is "panini", Einstein? I don't think it is (in either language).


----------



## Bella63

london calling said:


> The singular is "panini", Einstein? I don't think it is (in either language).



Well I haven't seen "panino" on sale in UK but only "panini" or "paninis". So maybe the English adoption is panini for sandwich/roll etc, and paninis for its plural.
I dunno, these English!!!


----------



## london calling

Bella63 said:


> Well I haven't seen "panino" on sale in UK but only "panini" or "paninis".


Oh really? Have a look at  these UK _paninos_!


----------



## Bella63

london calling said:


> Oh really? Have a look at  these UK _paninos_!



I obviously don't get around enough, or in the right places! I saw a reference to baguette too! I thought they used baguettes for making panino's but didn't want to put my mouth in it!!! ops, sorry foot!!!

p.s looking at that site got me so hungry... mmmh


----------



## Bella63

london calling said:


> Oh really? Have a look at  these UK _paninos_!



Ops LC look at this quote though: "and rounded off with a tangy fresh cider and sweet apple chutney, or *a**n  Authentic Italian Panini* filled with roasted garlic chicken in a  balsamic and sundried tomato sauce," ah ha!!!!!
Bella


----------



## Einstein

And what about these?


----------



## Bella63

Einstein said:


> And what about these?


It's official, I am making a bee line for the frigo (panino/panini/paninis whatever)!


----------



## You little ripper!

Anyone who uses the singular 'panino' here is either Italian, has an Italian background or friend, or some other Italian connection. Otherwise it's 'panini' ('paninis for the plural).


----------



## Matrap

Hey folks, I thought this was a language forum...


----------



## london calling

Matrap said:


> Hey folks, I thought this was a language forum...


La pappa parla...è un linguaggio universale!

Comunque, ditemi quello che volete, io nel centro di Londra ho mangiato da uno che vendeva "paninos". Fa cacare, siamo d'accordo, ma che ci volete fare?


----------

